# Zefal Raider Rear Rack



## Bonkers (Jul 29, 2009)

Howdy folks.

I'm curious if anyone has any experience with this rack. With no real experience with touring or racks, and after doing some research, it seems to be a good, versatile rack. The dogleg strut appears to be a good design to allow panniers to be mounted father back to avoid heel and derailleur clearance. See the URL below.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NPT840










I've also looked at the Madison Summit (UK), Topeak Super Tourist DX (no height or width adjustment on seat stay brackets), Massload CL-476, Axioms, Tubus ($$).

This will be mounted on a 2010 Specialized Tricross (49cm) and a rack top bag used at all times. Main use will be commuting with no real touring aspirations at this time

Should I be concerned with the height of the dogleg since the 49 will have a shorter chain stay?
What about derailleur interference?
Any other models to consider?
Am I missing something?

Any other suggestions or pointers are welcome.

Thanks,

David


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Height of the dogleg? I don`t follow you. You mean the bottom tube that a pannier hooks to? If so, I don`t see how that could have anything to do with the CSs on your bike and I don`t see how there would be any problems with derailler interference. I haven`t used that rack or any other Zefal products, but my understanding is that they have a good rep. If you aren`t in a hurry, you may as well give it a shot. If you don`t have time to order, wait, return, order again, I`d say to try to find one locally so you can see exactly what you`re getting. The picture on Amazon doesn`t show much. As for other racks, the various Blackburn models are plain and simple sturdy stuff in about the same price range as that Zefal in case you happen to run into one close to home.


----------



## Bonkers (Jul 29, 2009)

rodar y rodar said:


> Height of the dogleg? I don`t follow you.


I was concerned with the low height of the top tube of the dog leg interfering with the derailleur, if used with large panniers.

I decided to go with the Tortec Expedition, but the Zefal does seem like a quality rack.

Thanks for the info.


----------

